# ford loader



## pcarr4 (Mar 19, 2011)

Good evening all. I purchased what i thought was a superior loader but now believe that it might be a ford loader. I would like to put it on a '63 ford 2000. What i am looking for is a picture or diagram of the mounting brackets. Manly the front axle bracket. Any and all help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Pat


----------



## Bedford24 (Sep 28, 2011)

Check this site New Holland makes the Ford Parts and the Break Down will give some help. New Holland Agriculture


----------



## pcarr4 (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you. That is exactly what i was looking for.


----------

